# 05 SE-R stock RIMs causing lot of vibration and NOise



## ithefob (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi guys, 
I am about to purchase a 05 SE-R but when i was test driving it the rear wheels was mkaing a lot of noise. Do you guys have this problem with the stock rims?

let me know
thanks


----------



## C675 (Jun 24, 2009)

Sounds like a tire problem not a rim problem. Search "diagnosing tire noise."


----------



## ILSER25 (Apr 16, 2010)

I would go get the rims re-balanced. It sounds like they are out of balance.


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

Could be wheel bearings too. How many miles on it?


----------



## jmdavis815 (Jun 7, 2010)

Does it sound like metal grinding on metal? Or is it squeeling


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

Any updates on this? Did you get it figured out?


----------

